
InfoQ: WinRT: An Object Orientated Replacement for Win32 - protomyth
http://www.infoq.com/news/2011/09/WinRT-API
======
beagle3
I'll wait till it is actually out.

You know, .net was supposed to replace Win32 to the point that it was all
going to be managed code. At least that was what the Microsoft rep tried to
sell to me in 2002. I've recently started a new .net project -- and found that
9 years later, there is still no .Net sound api, if you want to actually
control the hardware video decoder you have to use Direct3D (!) from a C++
.dll, because DirectX stuff doesn't properly interop.

Even if they get everything done properly for WinRT in 5 years it will be a
miracle.

Also, Win32 was never the _native_ API; There is a native API - and it looks
very similar to Win32, but isn't. I wonder what they mean by "native" here.

------
dbattaglia
As a Windows/.Net developer by day and OSX/open-source geek on my own time, I
gotta say (somewhat reluctantly) that I'm actually pretty psyched about trying
Windows 8/WinRT out. Even though I'm very comfortable in Win32 and WinForms,
it really is starting to feel pretty damn ancient.

